# Help with converting to .emb or .dst!!!!



## holvs (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, 
I have a simple design (only a single colour) but am finding absolutely no luck on anything that will convert my design into a DST or EMB file to get stitched!!
If anyone can help me with finding a free converter from pretty much any image file into specifically a .DST or .EMB file that would be great!

OR if you just wanna show off your skills and do it for me that would also be even better  hahaha 

Thanks guys hope you can help!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Don't think you're going to find free.
You could get Janome's software .. But then you'd have to pay for a converter .. 
It saves in a jef and can only digitize the simple ones.
Sometimes, an Image editor is needed to clean up the graphics first ... I use Photoshop.
dst attached


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The Cheapest digitizer I now of is Buzz2Stitches
I tried it once .. And didn't like it .. It was offered to me for at half price .. I gave it back.


----------



## holvs (Aug 26, 2011)

Such a life saver Noyb! 

not trying to sound ungrateful, because you've just saved me 50$
but, it looks like some of the red stitching in the picture is outside of the black border, I'm not too familiar with this kind of software, is this how it would look stitched?
or when i bring it to the embroidery company, would they be able to touch it up?

guess it looks like for further work in the future im gonna have to invest some money haha 

thanks again man <3


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm not sure if the inner stitching is outside of the boarder or not .. But I don't think so.
The resolutions of patterns is not as good as Images .. 
and the thread colors or the outer stitching can be changed or eliminated manually when stitched.


----------



## holvs (Aug 26, 2011)

Then awesome!
now im TOO eager to see this design made ! 

thanks so much Noyb!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Let me know .. I might have to cleanup the outline.
If you get a chance .. Take a photo
I can make some changes if you'd like .. Like moving the letters father apart.


----------



## holvs (Aug 26, 2011)

So I sent your DST to the embroidery company and this is what they replied to the email with

"I had a look at your embroidery file. Embroidery files by nature are not editable. I did manage to remove the red outline, but the underlying embroidery file is not of a quality that we can embroider. We are not willing to compromise our reputation by embroidering a substandard file, on unknown caps. Nor do we want you to spend your budget and be left with disappointment."

I'm talking to her further about this, maybe it can still work out. I'll keep you posted on the outcome


----------



## holvs (Aug 26, 2011)

As for a finished product, Im hoping for it to look somewhat like this


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I don't know much about this support the wife hobby 
I'm curious what they didn't like about the pattern ...
Maybe it got messed up when I converted it to dst ???


----------



## holvs (Aug 26, 2011)

haha im a 19 year old college student who wants to make logo hats 
the SHE i mentioned was the lady at the embroidery company that im discussing production with

I'm also curious, the design is so simple that it kind of surprises me that it couldn't work out


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd think they could digitize that one for free .. Like a font.
I don't trust the actual size popup previews I see ..
Even the professionals .. look like the stitching is beyond the border.
I think the border stitching just cleans up the edges.

There should be an Embroidery forum somewhere .. I'd think ??
Then you could get some professional Help


----------



## holvs (Aug 26, 2011)

Ya I figured it wouldn't really take anyone long to digitize a single coloured design. But I don't think that the company will pass up an opportunity to make an extra 50$ to do it for me. I'll look for an embroidering forum and post the design you helped me with to get some professional opinions, I'll keep you posted with what they say Noyb since its your work that apparently "not to their standard"


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd think that a Printed Hat .. Would have more detail ... 
Then we could get really fancy with pictures .. But you'd loose the 3D effect of Embroidery


----------



## holvs (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah for the detail printing it is definitely much better because I know how embroidering is less precise
but for my single toned design, rather than a picture, I think that the raised, stitched feel and look would be much nicer, and worth the extra money to have it embroidered


----------

